# Healing Brush A/B



## pdxrjt (Aug 10, 2013)

I have consulted two books and done a quick search.  The healing brush in LR5 has A and B.  When I change something (say contrast) and then go from brush A to B it changes in both brushes..... only Size/Feather/Flow changes.  So brush A and B are basically the same brush (in terms of effect) with different sizes?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 10, 2013)

pdxrjt said:


> I have consulted two books and done a quick search.  The healing brush in LR5 has A and B.  When I change something (say contrast) and then go from brush A to B it changes in both brushes..... only Size/Feather/Flow changes.  So brush A and B are basically the same brush (in terms of effect) with different sizes?


That's correct. AFAIK, it has always been that way.  If you look closely, there is a third brush option besides the two sizes - Erase. This will allow you to fine tune your painted area.


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks.  Never tried to use two brushes before..... thought they may function as two different types.


----------

